# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Warning to People Thinking of Trying S4 (Eyes)

## rusty44

Its been almost a year since I completed my cycle of S4, and my advice to anyone thinking about trying it: The results are not worth the sides. I had vision problems on a relatively low dosage (yellow tint and poor night vision). The vision issues went away...but about a month ago, I was at the zoo with my girlfriend in the reptile cave...I literally could not see the stone bench directly in front of my face. My asks..."Are you serious? You can't see that?"...I am worried my eye sight is f*cked permanantly now. It has never been the same. To any noob out there: Get your diet and discipline in check, do your research and get yourself some real gear...S4 is bad news.

----------


## jjester1040

Sorry to hear that man but thanks for the heads up!!

----------


## Jahcuree

Thats terrible news bro, sorry to hear that. Thats why im not sure i trust any of those semi-new chems out there...

----------


## bass

man that sucks! i did S4 cycle about a year ago and so far no issues... are you sure its because of S4? either way i agree with you, its not worth the risks!




> Its been almost a year since I completed my cycle of S4, and my advice to anyone thinking about trying it: The results are not worth the sides. I had vision problems on a relatively low dosage (yellow tint and poor night vision). The vision issues went away...but about a month ago, I was at the zoo with my girlfriend in the reptile cave...I literally could not see the stone bench directly in front of my face. My asks..."Are you serious? You can't see that?"...I am worried my eye sight is f*cked permanantly now. It has never been the same. To any noob out there: Get your diet and discipline in check, do your research and get yourself some real gear...S4 is bad news.

----------


## jay.ice

> man that sucks! i did S4 cycle about a year ago and so far no issues... are you sure its because of S4? either way i agree with you, its not worth the risks!


Bass how was the risk/rewards side for ur s4 usage?

----------


## CMB

So this is your first sign in a year of bad vision? So you directly relate it to s4.

----------


## bass

well in the beginning it gave me what I was looking for, which is less pain on my joints, strength and helped with fat loss, but the vision side was horrible! I too tripped over a chair and my kids looked at me amazed that I didn't see it! now my vision is normal but not sure if Ill have problems in the long run!





> Bass how was the risk/rewards side for ur s4 usage?

----------


## CMB

Also everything about the vision sides I have heard that they go away as soon as you stop medicating.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Its been almost a year since I completed my cycle of S4, and my advice to anyone thinking about trying it: The results are not worth the sides. I had vision problems on a relatively low dosage (yellow tint and poor night vision). The vision issues went away...but about a month ago, I was at the zoo with my girlfriend in the reptile cave...I literally could not see the stone bench directly in front of my face. My asks..."Are you serious? You can't see that?"...I am worried my eye sight is f*cked permanantly now. It has never been the same. To any noob out there: Get your diet and discipline in check, do your research and get yourself some real gear...S4 is bad news.


Yeah, I dunno if the effects you're experiencing are because of the S4. Have you seen an eye doctor about it? When I used S4, everything went completely back to normal after about 72 hours. Using Ostarine now and no vision sides.

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Are you sure you dont just have bad vision? I wear contacts and even with the contacts I find it hard to tell if a girl is pretty or not more than 10 feet away at night to pick one example. I also cannot make out various road signs specifically the street name and when I park and it has one of those loading zone between 7:30 am and 5 pm signs I have to stop and stare at it for several seconds before i can read it. Give us an idea of your vision if you please.

----------


## rusty44

Make no mistake about it....its not just bad vision. The sides are very distinct. Anyone who has taken S4 knows this. And everything I read said they went away too. And they did...for close to a year. Then summer made its way back around, and only the one side (the most annoying in my opinion) crept back up again again. Since the S4, I have done a cycle of test/anavar and in retrospect, I wished I had just had the balls to start a cycle like this and leave the research chemicals alone. Just my two cents.

----------


## Far from massive

I have had a retinal vein thrombosis as a drug side of interferon, and I agree with rusty44 any drug that has as many visual sides as S4 is one to avoid at all costs. Remember guys when they first introduced Viagra they said it would only cause temporary retinal coronas after a couple of years they had to revise their story to include permanent vision loss...Taking any drug that can cause a permanent change in vision is not worth the risk, unless the drug is needed to treat a life ending disease.

----------


## Vorcellian

this should be at the top of the forum

----------


## RotorHead

damn, glad to hear peoples stories on these forums. Not trying S4!

----------


## s4blinds

SWIM has taken S4 many times. They never had to wear sunglasses or glasses before sarms . Now SWIM is basically blind without the use of glasses or sunglasses most of the time. Their condition is not improving, and is getting worse if anything. I do not recommend using S4 because it can definitely make you lose your eyesight. Please trust me.

----------


## jstone

> SWIM has taken S4 many times. They never had to wear sunglasses or glasses before sarms. Now SWIM is basically blind without the use of glasses or sunglasses most of the time. Their condition is not improving, and is getting worse if anything. I do not recommend using S4 because it can definitely make you lose your eyesight. Please trust me.


This is around 6 years old and drop the swim that shit is stupid everybody knows your talking about yourself.

----------


## HopsandNugs

Yeah, there seems to be a large group of people out there thinking that a.) law enforcement is reading forums trying to identify people to bust and more improtantly b.) that using SWIM would help you in the court of law at all, which it wouldnt.

----------


## Steroidman99

S4 has been perhaps the best anabolic drug that I have ever taken. The feeling of energy was simply incredible... No problem with liver, rather minor changes of blood lipids, only moderately suppressed testosterone . The issues with eyes were unpleasant, but certainly more manageable than severe acne, Winstrol joint pain or hair loss.

But the fact that long-term side effects are not known prevents me from taking it again.

----------


## jstone

> S4 has been perhaps the best anabolic drug that I have ever taken. The feeling of energy was simply incredible... No problem with liver, rather minor changes of blood lipids, only moderately suppressed testosterone . The issues with eyes were unpleasant, but certainly more manageable than severe acne, Winstrol joint pain or hair loss.
> 
> But the fact that long-term side effects are not known prevents me from taking it again.


Get some test I can guarantee it will be way better than s4. With winstrol if your going to lose your hair some AAS will speed it up, but if your not mpb prone you should be fine. Winstrol also lowers prolactin levels, and thats the cause of the joints drying out.

smart choice notnto mess with s4 again. Theres a reason these sarms never made it on the market.

----------

